# Dream Display and Setup Viewing......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - For those that follow different forums and their builds....some, if not most will have heard of user name "Nineball's" aka Peter's 1350 Gallon Dream Basement. It is complete with a full Mangrove ROOM and it's own HVAC for humidity. If you haven't seen it in person or even pictures of it on other forums (like Reef Central)......this is a spectacular opportunity for those that have the time. Enjoy!

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=45712


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!

I reserve the first 2 tickets!!!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, the guru himself. Red, I'd be in on this road trip. Save me a seat..tickets are included right?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure of my schedule yet to be honest. I'll keep you posted if I'm making a trip out there. *Note....it will be 2 trips....#1 on Saturday for the livestock purchase and ticket, and #2 for the Tour on Sunday. 2 Trips might be pushing it for me...but I'll keep you posted.

I've seen the display in the past and would love to see how it looks now though. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I....for those that are unfamiliar with "Nineball"....this will answer some questions.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Re: Roadtrip. F.Y.I - I won't be able to make it out on Saturday to get a ticket for those that wanted to accompany me. my schedule just doesn't allow for it this week. Sorry.

IF I make an appearance on Sunday....it will be at the personal invitation of Mr. Wilson or Nineball and not the Store - in case there were any notions of nepotism. Cheers.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

wow! nice setup!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

He has 1 of the best home set-up ive ever seen.
His battery Back-up system is insane, I hope you guys get to see that, This way you can really appreciate the love and care he has for his animals.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

50seven said:


> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I reserve the first 2 tickets!!!


I got the first 2 today! The Tonga corals are nice and the cake was good!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Cake?!? There was cake? Dammit....I should have went.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm afraid it's a wedding cake for me tmr. Gonna miss this cool event for a wedding!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

A very HUGE "Thank-You" for organizing a FUN and INFORMATIVE event. Peter was an OUTSTANDING and gracious host. Both Mr. Wilson and Peter were very approachable and answered any and all questions directed at them. It was nice to finally put some names to faces as well.  Cheers.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Cake?!? There was cake? Dammit....I should have went.


No. The cake is a lie. 



Taipan said:


> A very HUGE "Thank-You" for organizing a FUN and INFORMATIVE event. Peter was an OUTSTANDING and gracious host. Both Mr. Wilson and Peter were very approachable and answered any and all questions directed at them. It was nice to finally put some names to faces as well.  Cheers.


Awesome! I wish I could have gone, but I had other commitments. Maybe next time


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to plant the seed and start the rumour now.....there was a Tour during the day......later down the road there may be a Tour during the Evening. The display is significantly different as you may imagine.  .....



50seven said:


> Awesome! I wish I could have gone, but I had other commitments. Maybe next time


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Follow Up Video......*

Warning: Adult Content - You will be inclined to not only Dream Big but also end up spending money after this little snippet. I didn't see this video until today. Enjoy Cheers.








Taipan said:


> A very HUGE "Thank-You" for organizing a FUN and INFORMATIVE event. Peter was an OUTSTANDING and gracious host. Both Mr. Wilson and Peter were very approachable and answered any and all questions directed at them. It was nice to finally put some names to faces as well.  Cheers.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow...he hired a professional videographer for the event. It seems Peter doesnt do anything halface and has the resources to to do.so.

Kudos to him on allowing a showing and open house. Wish i was there.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to plant the seed and start the rumour now.....there was a Tour during the day......later down the road there may be a Tour during the Evening. The display is significantly different as you may imagine. .....



darryl_v said:


> Wow...he hired a professional videographer for the event. It seems Peter doesnt do anything halface and has the resources to to do.so.
> 
> Kudos to him on allowing a showing and open house. Wish i was there.


----------

